

Mod_spdy performance testing - vgnet
https://www.modspdy.com/blog/2012/04/16/mod_spdy-performance-testing/

======
fridek
I'd like to see some test based on a real-world scenario. A few dozens of
images on one website is a well known HTTP issue and it's fixed with CSS
sprites.

